# A "Revolution" in back tension releases



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

I saw this release at Anniston and was very impressed with it, Are there any plans to make a model with a larger finger hole in it yet Joe. Love that little flag 3 finger number i got from you.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I know a guy who shoots a release almost exactly like that and has for years. I don't know who made it, but it is the same -- maybe an old pre-production model?


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

sfa, the bearing is as big as it can go without a major handle size change. It's meant to hold out on the fingers, not in your fist.

Rob Vos, these releases were made by Rick several years ago and were never mass marketed. Your friend may have gotten one at a Mid -Atlantic Sectional or similar east coast shoot.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

That is really cool Joe!!!!! Do you need someone to help you test any of those for you? Just send one to me and I'll put it through it's paces for you and save you the trouble.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

This sounds like a great idea for shot "repeatability" (Is that a word?)
I've been wanting to buy a zenith to try out for awhile .Looks like now would be a good time.I'm dying to see how smooth it shoots.
Looks like this really could put the industry in a new direction.
Jerry


----------



## MQ1 (Feb 25, 2003)

I seen this release at Snowshoe. It's the "Berries" Super smooth!! I almost bought one from Joe but was running a little low on funds.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Pretty cool idea.

Is the bearing a "sealed" design so that dust and dirt are kept out? If not, what's the procedure for cleaning and lubing..assuming one might need to do that?


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

PSI-2,
It's a roller bearing pressed into the gold handle, with the inner race being the black ring for your index finger. The ring is in 2 pieces which are pressed together to form the race. It's pretty well protected from dirt, etc. but the 2 black rings can be removed to allow access to the rollers for cleaning and greasing.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Congratulations Joe, That one looks very nice.

Great Job!


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Does the ring come in different size for fit. my wife has small hands.


----------



## sen3d (Aug 6, 2003)

Looks very interesting Joe, I will be wanting to try it out. Is there a photo showing the optional handle mentioned on your website?

Thanks again for making the finest releases available.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

MCB,
There's just the one size. It would be easy to make your own insert though.

sen3D,
I've sold what 4 finger handles I had and I'm waiting for Rick to get some more made. Keep an eye on the web site.


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*Got Mine Yesterday*

My Backfire came in yesterday, has the thumb button on it and every thing. This is my first Zenith release, will not be my last.
Shot a little last night, it is nice and smooth, leaves consistant placement of anchor completely up to you.
Travel is really smooth with that bearing, fires without thought. Just anchor and pull.
It does make my draw lenght about 1/4" longer than with the solution 3 or the Stan Smoothie.
I will have to set up the bow for this release and forget about using one of the others as a spare.
The spring set up on the head works nice,although resetting it every time I play with timeing can get old. Three finger is great grip, don't know why any one would want 4 finger. You pull and hold weight with index finger anyway.
I will play with it some more and commit to it for a while, and see what comes.
All in all I like it, and will probably buy another when they come in a different color.(this is same as my solution 3)

ROB B


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hate this*

There goes some more bucks.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

What's the inside diameter of the black ring?


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

nothing new about that release. I drew one up years ago and a machinest friend made it up for me. Didn't turn out that nice. after I did some grinding so it would fit my hand and the stan head. I will try to dig it up and post a pic.


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

I also have some drawings of a modular release i did about the same time. it is suppose to be adjustable to fit each individual's hand. Friend didn't want to spend the time on that one. But I gave the drawings to another manufacturer, that was a few years ago and nothing ever came of it.


----------

